# Super Duper Mario Mafia [finished]



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

"What are all those hammer bros doing here? Oh look. A new castle with a huge bowser statue in the grassland just past Peach's castle. Looks like I've got new neighbors," thinks Mario as he waltzes home.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Light (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [N0]*

The sun rose over peach's castle, staring down with its nonsensical eyes. The characters gathered, one by one at peach's castle, ready to welcome the new guests. Bowser & entourage conveniently showed up on peach's doorstep as well. Just hang it anywhere.

One of the characters everyone knew well was not there, however. One of peach's loyal toads was sent out to check on them, and came back with a sad report. *Superbird* was fried, a gaping hole in his stomach where his internal organs leaked out. The characters decided they must find the culprit and put an end to this murder.

*Superbird is dead. He was innocent.

48 hrs.*


If anyone did not get a role PM please don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [D1]*

Not much activity here...

First day is always hard to go from. Any ideas?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [D1]*

not really. Would be someone very violent, like bowser, but that's it


----------



## Light (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [N1]*

The day went by, and for the most part, the characters just stared at each other blankly.

*No one was lynched.

48 hrs.*


----------



## Light (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [N1]*

The characters awoke. One seemed particularly dazzled by the fading twilight.

*No-one died last night.

48 hrs.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [二日間 (day 2)]*

lucky healer?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [二日間 (day 2)]*

Either a lucky healer or a roleblocker. It could be that the mafia leader was distracted by the light (if the flavor text means anything to the night actions) and wasn't able to use the night action.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [二日間 (day 2)]*

Any thoughts of who the Mafia is? (Besides Bowser, of course. That's obvious.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [二日間 (day 2)]*

I'm pretty sure it was a lucky healer. Maybe Mouser's mafia?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [二日間 (day 2)]*

So, still nothing to go from... maybe we should try a random lynch?


----------



## Light (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [二日間 (day 2)]*

Today the discussion started to pick up a bit more than it did on the first day, but the village was still too indifferent to kill anyone. The one that had been dazzled this morning was now disenchanted, so to speak.

*No one was lynched

48 hrs.*


----------



## Light (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*

Mario awoke and burst into Peach's castle.

"I'm a back! WOOP de doo!"

This entry was greeted by blank stares.

"I was at Bowser's Castle yesterday. Didn't you even notice I was 'a flippin gone?!" demanded Mario in a bad accent.

"Hardly anyone even showed up yesterday," someone filled him in. "We all played Mario Party."

Just then, an urgent toad ran through the door. "Fatality! We found *Worst Username Ever*'s body sprawled out on the ground! The strange thing is, the cause of death is totally unknown as the body has no marks of any kind."

*Worst Username Ever is dead. They were innocent.

48 hrs for discussion.*

Also, inactive vegging will begin tomorrow, so I suggest you post something.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*

hmm. Sounds like poison.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*

So that means there is a poisoner and a mafia leader which there should be 2 deaths today. I would guess that the mafia leader isn't active.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*



Light Yagami said:


> Also, inactive vegging will begin tomorrow, so I suggest you post something.


Okay.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*

I suppose the Mafia kill was either not sent, or absorbed by Doctor/Bulletproof.


----------



## M&F (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*

I keep remembering this exists but then forgetting again.

Obviously, posting to avoid vegging.


----------



## Light (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*

More characters showed up today with God's death threat hanging above their heads, but didn't strain themselves too hard trying to figure out which of them was their killer.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours till dawn.*


----------



## Light (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [night 3]*

The characters awoke to not one, but two deaths the next morning. Both Glace and Flower Doll were found lying awkwardly on their floor, fresh a fresh pool on the floor had formed of saliva that streamed out of their mouth and down their chin. It is unclear whether the cause of death was starvation, thirst, or straight-up failure to intake oxygen.

Noticing a pattern between the two bodies, and remembering yesterday's death threat, the characters went to check a few other houses they suspected would be dead, however all the other characters seemed to be at least maintaining their bodily functions.

*Glace and Flower Doll are dead. They were Mafia and Innocent, respectively.

48 hours till sunset.*


----------



## Light (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 4]*

Just to let you know, you do need to keep posting. From this point on if you have not posted for _2_ days strait you will die.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 4]*

Who do you haiz think it was?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 4]*

Not-a sur-a, ILS!


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 4]*

Ok, we're finishing this game. And later you guys can tell me how to make a mafia game people are actually interested in.

*No-one died. 48 hours till dawn.*


----------



## Light (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*

The sun rose up into the sky. Brilliant colors reflected down from Peach's murals onto the lifeless body of *Grass King*, lying in the courtyard with no marks of any kind.

*Grass King is dead. They were innocent.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 3]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I keep remembering this exists but then forgetting again.
> 
> Obviously, posting to avoid vegging.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*

Herm, herm! Suspiiiiiiicous. Maybe we should lynch MF, we're running out of options.


----------



## M&F (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*



I liek Squirtles said:


> Herm, herm! Suspiiiiiiicous. Maybe we should lynch MF, we're running out of options.


Where does that come from?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*

I dunno. *shrugs* Lots of Innocents dead. I vote for myself, I barely have time for Mafai. teachers give out a buttload of homework this time around.

*ILS*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*

I say *abstain*, just in case of activated Alien.


----------



## M&F (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*

That's a good idea.

*Abstain*.


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 5]*

Once again the characters decided not to lynch any suspects, this time not out of laziness but of slight feelings of admonition.

*No-one died. IT WAS MAFIA

48 hours till daybreak.*


----------



## Light (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [night #5]*

"Slowly... slowly.......

dammit! he saw me!" Without further hesitation the sun rose up over the distant hill, now that the hill was aware of his presence. "Oh my god why did the sun have to have _special needs_?" the hill whispered to the next.

In about an hour what was left of the characters gathered at Peach's castle, sending a squad of toads to look for any corpses. They dragged back the bodies of Cheif Zachrai, Kirby Chan, and Effercon. Cheif Zachrai and Kirby Chan were similar in that they seemed to have died of stupidity, while the singed body of Effercon was found on an oversized grill. Her meat was perfectly tender and had large chunks taken out of it. Cheif Zachrai was found gripping a glistening gem. Upon seeing the dazzling prize that lay in the mortified hand of Cheif Zachrai, one of the characters could not help but to feel totally mesmerized by its perfect shape and hue.

*Kirby Chan is dead. She was innocent.

Cheif Zachrai is dead. He was not mafia.

Effercon is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours to Lynch.*


----------



## M&F (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [DAY 6]*

Glistening gem? Anybody has any idea what that could mean?

I thought of stars, but if Zackrai had those, he wouldn't be dead now. Unless it was modkill, as the text seems to hint by saying it was a death caused by stupidity.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [DAY 6]*

Was the Innocent/Not Mafia/Innocent just for variety?

I think that the gem part was about CZ being a roleblocker, and someone being blocked.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [DAY 6]*

It was for you to make whatever you want of it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [night #5]*

Well then, I think Zackrai was third-party.


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [DAY 6]*

Next vote controls the lynch (unless there are multiple votes next time I look).


----------



## M&F (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [DAY 6]*

*Abstain* please.


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [DAY 6]*

Ok fine.

*No one will ever be lynched in this mafia game.

48 hrs for night actions.*


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [night 6]*

Mario's covers shuffled as he rose up out of bed, bright and early. Suddenly, he was hit with a realization. It was a spark of genuine inspiration, a thunderbolt of revelation shot down from Above. He had already seen yet another Yoshi sprawled out helplessly dead. He had witnessed the death of his lover-to-be, Peach, who made him feel ooey-gooey inside. He had stood befuddled at the sight of the corpse of his brother, whom he had know so dearly as Wigi-chan. Now, he attained, he must find whoever was killing so viciously and eliminate them no matter what.

*I liek Squirtles is dead. They were Innocent

48 hours for discussion*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 7]*

*RK-9*


----------



## M&F (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 7]*

*RK-9*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 7]*

_mama mia..._


----------



## Light (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Super Duper Mario Mafia [day 7]*

*RK-9 was lynched. He was Innocent.

Mafia completely and utterly win.*

I'll post the roles in a bit.


----------



## M&F (Oct 10, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHA

YESSSSSSS

I FINALLY BEAT MARIO

But isn't that how Paper Mario began, too?


----------



## Light (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone needs to nominate this for "most shocking win".


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 10, 2011)

I was on the right track! But I was killed.


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mario was the last one to die :c


----------



## Light (Oct 10, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I was on the right track! But I was killed.


You didn't lynch anyone. Even if you had not been killed that night, you still would have lost.


----------



## Light (Oct 10, 2011)

Roles.

Super Duper Mario - Rescuer
Gay Luigi - Inspector
Peach - Doctor
Toad - Reviver
Yoshi - Bodyguard
Wario - Flying Pumpkin
Waluigi - Paranoid Inspector
Shy Guy - Miller
Bowser Jr. -  Mafia Don
Bowser - Kidnapper
Kamek - Voodoo Lady
Sonic - Alien

Metallica Fanboy - Bowser
Glace - Bowser Jr.
RK-10 - Super Duper Mario
Legendaryseeker99 - Kamek
Superbird - Yoshi
Flower Doll - Gay Luigi
Grass King - Shy Guy
Chief Zackrai - Sonic
Kirby-Chan - Toad
Effercon - Peach
Worst Username Ever - Waluigi
I liek Squirtles - Wario




> You (RK-9) are *Super Duper Mario*, the rescuer.
> 
> Bowser suddenly decided to move in next door to Princess Peach. Logically, you reason, this could only mean one of two things: either he wants to be a friendly neighbor, or he wants to put people in his dungeon. Nothing too morbidly sinister about this situation at all. If he happens to kidnap someone, you can go rescue them.
> 
> ...





> You (Flower Doll) are *Gay Luigi*, the inspector.
> 
> Each night you will creep around someone's house to find out whether they are mafia or townsperson. You are sided with the *town*.





> You (Effercon) are *Peach*, the Nurse.
> 
> Each night you may bake a magical cake and give it to a player. If that player is targeted for a kill that night, they will not die.
> 
> You are sided with the *town*.





> You (Kirby-Chan) are *Toad*, the Reviver.
> 
> Once per game, you may execute your secret weapon: rip off your head and feed it to a dead player. It will take a day for your head to grow back though, so you will not be able to participate in the next day's discussion.
> 
> You are sided with the *Town*.





> You (Superbird) are *Yoshi*, the bodyguard.
> 
> A faithful companion, Yoshi is Mario's best friend. You've taken so many hits when Mario should have lost a life. Sometimes you even fall off a cliff so Mario can have a slight vertical boost. Basically, you are Mario's only pet, but you don't mind. Which is probably good, because if Mario had a dog, he would probably jump on it until it died.
> 
> ...





> You (I liek Squirtles) are *Wario*, The Flying Pumpkin That Shoots Laser Beams Out Of Its Ass.
> 
> Each night, you may choose a target. You will use a random action on that target, which has a 50% chance of being a kill.
> 
> You're pretty sure you're aligned with the *town*.





> You (Worst Username Ever) are *Waluigi*, the (paranoid) inspector.
> 
> This is an emergency, and you are confidant you are exactly what this town needs! Getting yourself worked up, you take it upon yourself to find out who is mafia and who is not. Each night, you may submit a target to inspect, and will receive their alignment.
> 
> You are sided with the *town*.





> You (Grass King) are *Shy Guy*, the miller.
> 
> You frequently associate yourself with Mario's enemies, but really, you're harmless. You will show up mafia upon inspection, innocent on death.
> 
> You are aligned with the *town*.





> You (Glace) are *Bowser Jr.*, the Mafia Don.
> 
> I lost the text for this role. It mentioned something about a paintbrush. Which I never got to use.





> You (Metallica Fanboy) are *Bowser*, the Kidnapper.
> 
> Your son, Bowser Jr., is busy killing people, but you're sitting back doing what you do best. Taking people and locking them away in a dark, dismal dungeon dimly lit by your hellish flames while they wait in terror for some overdramatic rescue so that Mario can have an excuse to go through hours of gameplay.
> 
> ...





> You (Legendaryseeker99) are *Kamek*, the Voodoo Lady.
> 
> Every other night, starting on night one, you can choose a target and a word (that is not an article). If the targeted player uses the word the next day, they will die.
> 
> You are aligned with the *Mafia*.


^I personally think this role should go into circulation around here.




> You (Chief Zachrai) are *Sonic*, the Alien.
> 
> What a crash landing that was. Well, you've got five chaos emeralds on hand. What happened to the other two? After looking around on this damn happy-go-lucky planet, you find that the local dipshits are using them to kill each other. One privately at night, another publicly by day. In this state, you could take on any one of these 'tards, but you'd be in trouble if they all came at you at once. Your plan is to steal one when someone comes to kill you at night, then snatch the other when they try to kill you at day. If this works you'll be able to blast off back to your own dimension, leaving a nuclear explosion in your wake. (If a second attempt is made at your life at night, you won't be ready and will die.)
> 
> You show up innocent with 5 emeralds, mafia with 6. You are sided *neither with the town nor the mafia*.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 11, 2011)

I was planning to be more active here, but then I got killed and yeah.

Paranoid? Guess that explains why both my two guesses were listed as mafia... I just thought I was lucky.


----------

